# AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection.



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

People still using this, still like it etc?. I'm after a new sealant to try on Racing Blue and for the money £12 it offers decent value. Plus i have used it before albeit a while back.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Gtechniq C2v3 is pretty good.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I’ve tried that, just didn’t get on with it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The 250ml Tough Coat is reasonable value, and a doddle to use. 3 months from a couple of coats.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Used it the other day as part of an Auto Glym detail, worked well for me...


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

There’s a couple of bits I want to try/retry, I appreciate they are different things.

Nattys blue, never tried it, allways fancied it.
Auto glym hd or uhd. More expensive at £44 ish.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, used it at the weekend on the wife's car.
Underrated in my opinion, on top of SRP it's excellent.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Have got srp on at the mo.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Doesn't EGP take ages to cure?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

20 mins in warmish weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've used it previously and liked the results, did take a while to cure, but meant could do whole car and very easy to apply.

Not used it for a while as been using their HD wax, which is very nice to use and gives great results and AG themselves recommend this over EGP and not to bother doing both...


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Gutted I missed the £8.80 mistake at Halfords, lol.

They also had the hd at £20 but not around here.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

LeeH said:


> 20 mins in warmish weather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Took 30 mins for me on Sunday, I dressed the trim and tyres whilst waiting.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

After a debate, with myself lol. I’ve gone with natty blue to try out. 

Will report back over the weekend and cheers for the replies.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Best way to apply Extra Gloss Protection is in a spray bottle. Mist it on to an applicator as thin thin thin is the way to go apply it like it costs £100 a bottle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Have read that. I’ve not used it in ages. One of the first products I and most others started with.

See how the natty stuff gets on. Reviews seem decent for a cheap wax. And tbh I just don’t have time these days to spend hours on the car.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Still a great product especially on white, really adds extra bling. 

Was caught out by an unexpected shower last autumn, and had to use as almost a wipe on then off product and still looked great and beaded really well, just reduced durability a tad.


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT is decent 
But you could try bh dsw or fk1000p both good and cheap

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Tried dsw, not the fk stuff. Maybe next time


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

It's a cracking product. Unfortunately I feel there are quite a few people who won't use Autoglym as it's mainstream so there's almost a belief that it can't be as good. They do great stuff (yes, there are better alternatives to each of their products but no company sweeps all categories). In my opinion, they are a high standard and EGP is up there. It's all about the prep and has been said above, it looks great on white paint.


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> It's a cracking product. Unfortunately I feel there are quite a few people who won't use Autoglym as it's mainstream so there's almost a belief that it can't be as good. They do great stuff (yes, there are better alternatives to each of their products but no company sweeps all categories). In my opinion, they are a high standard and EGP is up there. It's all about the prep and has been said above, it looks great on white paint.


Have been trying there trade range over the last two weeks and have to say every product has been brilliant difficulty will be sticking to them


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Badge snobbery lol


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

With Autoglym's Super resin polish or Super glym polish then EGP are killer combinations.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Super glym polish?


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Great product! I love it, easy to apply and buff off. A little goes a long way. 

I'm lucky that I have a garage so can apply and not worry about how long it takes to cure in the winter, it can take a while in the cold.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I clean the car in Work so it goes into my he workshop to be waxed etc.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Natty blue arrived yesterday. Very oily. Should be nice to use


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

pug206 said:


> Have been trying there trade range over the last two weeks and have to say every product has been brilliant difficulty will be sticking to them


I'm with you on trade range. The savings when buying direct form a rep are amazing. Autoglym make top quality products, although I use some gear from other makers the majority of what I use is Autoglym. Can't fault their customer service, over they years I've had two products that were below performance. Both were replaced with out argument. Disappointed I never made it on to their test team.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm plaining on using auto finesse tripple


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Imprezaworks said:


> Super glym polish?


It is was an Autoglym Professional product that has now been discontinued. It was a product that had very little durability, loads of fill and was designed to be used on new cars to give them some additional gloss under the bright lights of the showroom. It was discontinued as products like Express Wax (Rapid Aqua Wax in retail) became more popular. Although Express Wax has no fillers, it gave a gloss and protection quickly and for any cars that did need some light improvement due to paint imperfections, Radiant Wax Polish is as quick and easy to use as Superglym, but with more benefits.


----------



## rockingdoc (Aug 18, 2016)

Having had the Gtechniq ceramic serum treatment and aftercare products on my last car, I decided to go back to Autoglym for my new car.
I use; Ultra Deep Shine on a DA for minor surface correction, seal with Extra Gloss Protection, and finish with HD Wax. Autoglym; tar remover, Magma, snow foam, shampoo and Rapid detailer for maintenance. Wax is a lot more work to maintain than the Gtechniq system, but I am absolutely convinced the look is better.
I’ve tried lots of “boutique” products, particularly waxes in the past, some costing considerably more than HD, but none noticeably better to my eyes.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

rockingdoc said:


> Having had the Gtechniq ceramic serum treatment and aftercare products on my last car, I decided to go back to Autoglym for my new car.
> I use; Ultra Deep Shine on a DA for minor surface correction, seal with Extra Gloss Protection, and finish with HD Wax. Autoglym; tar remover, Magma, snow foam, shampoo and Rapid detailer for maintenance. Wax is a lot more work to maintain than the Gtechniq system, but I am absolutely convinced the look is better.
> I've tried lots of "boutique" products, particularly waxes in the past, some costing considerably more than HD, but none noticeably better to my eyes.


AG themselves say not to bother with EGP and HD wax together - they recommend either one or the other and seem to remember they were recommending the HD (and now UHD) wax over the EGP if you weren't sure which you wanted...

I've used EGP previously and reasonably pleased with it, been very pleased with their HD wax


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Some waxes look better because they cost more.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Some waxes look better because they cost more.


or...... Because some waxes cost more, some people convince themselves they look better  .


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

trv8 said:


> or...... Because some waxes cost more, some people convince themselves they look better  .


Something in that.

I love Triplewax Fast wax... easy on easy off, a little bit of cleaner action going on there as well, but convinced that at £4 a bottle it can't be any good. So I keep ponce'ing about with other stuff... AutoGlanz Smooth Velvet is the latest... the only advantage it has is that is can be applied wet and certainly not worth nearly 2.5 - 3 times the price.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

It’s the angle I was going


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kenan said:


> Doesn't EGP take ages to cure?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nope just apply it thin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Went full Autoglym today. Wash with pure shampoo, rinse/dry, then applied SRP. SRP always makes my car look great, and thought I'd finally crack open the EGP.

Applied and left for an hour while I watched the snooker. Probably overkill given it was 20 degrees or slightly over today, and boy was it a bugger to buff off. Think in weather like this in the future I won't leave it so long to cure. Looks great, but the sun was setting by the time I finished so only will I know for sure tomorrow. 

Gonna go for SRP then EGP on half my dads car, and BH cleanser polish followed by DSW on the other half. I love DSW but never applied over cleanser polish. Think I will grow to love EGP even more as it is an absolute doddle to apply, and if I don't let it over cure I imagine its a lot easier to remove.

Applied using a spray head and meguiars foam applicator stuck to a Kent velcro puck. Buffed off with the polished bliss luxury towel (or whatever one is recommended for sealants).


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Alex29 said:


> Went full Autoglym today. Wash with pure shampoo, rinse/dry, then applied SRP. SRP always makes my car look great, and thought I'd finally crack open the EGP.
> 
> Applied and left for an hour while I watched the snooker. Probably overkill given it was 20 degrees or slightly over today, and boy was it a bugger to buff off. Think in weather like this in the future I won't leave it so long to cure. Looks great, but the sun was setting by the time I finished so only will I know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Use a QD to take EGP off if it's proving a pain. Simoniz QuickShine Detailer lays down some wax as well, so another sacrificial layer.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

BarryAllen said:


> Use a QD to take EGP off if it's proving a pain. Simoniz QuickShine Detailer lays down some wax as well, so another sacrificial layer.


Thanks for the advice. Got a couple of bottles of BSD so I'll use that next time. Gives great protection too. Cheers.


----------

